# Fehler beim betreten von Gameserver



## VB-Anfänger90 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich hoffe ich habe dieses Thema unter der Richtigen Kategorie angelegt,
hab schon überall nach Hilfe gesucht und kann keine finden.

Ich habe das Spiel "Fifa 2007" original gekauft und alles läuft bestens,
doch wenn ich online spielen will kommt ein Problem.
Ich kann mich einloggen und die anderen Spieler sehen, doch wenn ich einem Spiel beitreten oder eins erstellen will flieg ich beim Laden raus und bin wieder in Windows.

Ich verzweifel echt daran und ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Frage hier jetzt nicht komplett Fehl am Platz bin.

Wär super nett wenn mir jemand nen Rat geben kann, wie ich es zum laufen kriege.

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Mai 2008)

Welches Windwos hast du?
Auserdem gibt es für Fifa 2007 auf http://www.ea.com bestimmt schon einen Patch zum runterladen, den mal testen.


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe Windows XP

Updates hat sich das Spiel selber gedownloadet, das waren drei Stück.
Die anderen Spieler sagen, dass sie auch nicht mehr als drei haben.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Hast Du mal geguckt ob das Problem evtl. in Richtung Firewall oder so geht?

Ansonsten würde ich mich eher an den Support wenden, die haben sicherlich mehr Erfahrungen (sollten sie zumindest  ) als "eine Hand voll User" die sich hier rumtreiben und zufällig auch FIFA "zocken".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (1. Juni 2008)

Also die Firewall hab ich ganz ausgeschaltet!

Ist mir jetzt echt peinlich, auf die Idee mit dem Support bin ich noch nicht gekommen!
Danke!


----------

